# MF 1225 or Iseki TM223 hydrostat



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Does anyone have or have access to information on this tractor? Such as where/how to check hydraulic/trans fluid level? I can't find anything in the way of a dipstick, level plug, sight glass, or anything that makes any sense. I may have better luck with it out in the sunlight, but that wasn't an option today.


----------

